# Which brush to use?



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

I am confused as to which brush to use when. I purchased both the CC pin brush and the Frank universal slick brush. I had read somewhere to use the pin brush mostly as a finishing touch. But it seems from what I have read in the forum, it is used for lots more than that. The slicker brush feels too rough for me, though I do like to use it after I have done a thorough combing to verify I feel no mats. I feel like I do not understand enough about the brushes to know when to use a brush versus the combs and which brush to use. Thanks for your input.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> I am confused as to which brush to use when. I purchased both the CC pin brush and the Frank universal slick brush. I had read somewhere to use the pin brush mostly as a finishing touch. But it seems from what I have read in the forum, it is used for lots more than that. The slicker brush feels too rough for me, though I do like to use it after I have done a thorough combing to verify I feel no mats. I feel like I do not understand enough about the brushes to know when to use a brush versus the combs and which brush to use. Thanks for your input.


I use MOSTLY a comb for grooming my dogs in full coat. I only use the wood pin brush when I am drying them, to fluff as I dry.

I do use a slicker on Pixel, because her coat is short, but her hair is also so fine that she gets TINY mats that slide right between the tines of even a face comb, and the slicker will catch them. I usually use a very small CC slicker, because the Universal Slicker is just too large and flat for her tiny body. Only a small portion of the big slicker can be lined up with her body at any one time!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> I am confused as to which brush to use when. I purchased both the CC pin brush and the Frank universal slick brush. I had read somewhere to use the pin brush mostly as a finishing touch. But it seems from what I have read in the forum, it is used for lots more than that. The slicker brush feels too rough for me, though I do like to use it after I have done a thorough combing to verify I feel no mats. I feel like I do not understand enough about the brushes to know when to use a brush versus the combs and which brush to use. Thanks for your input.


I know I sometimes use the word "brushing" to refer to both combing and brushing, especially if I'm talking about brushing and combing together, and I think other people do, too, because it has confused me sometimes. I think you're right, though, that a lot of people use different brushes and have their own routines for brushing, and i'm also interested in hearing about this.

I like to brush lightly with the wood pin comb first to "warm up" puppy for grooming and get an idea of any problems. Then I comb with the CC buttercomb. Mostly I use the brush between grooming sessions. I might use a brush more often if I had one that is more dense, though. I don't like my slicker brush but I know a lot of people blow dry with a dense brush, and I do think I would prefer that if I was drying regularly. It is starting to get colder so I'll probably air dry less than I have been. I haven't been able to decide between a metal pin brush and one of the tiny triangle slickers. I could really use something more dense to get into fine mats. Right now I use cheap tiny face combs that are sort of like flea combs to pull out the fine mats, like those little wrapped hairs. They work well but they aren't stainless so they get gross quickly. I still have to get the extra fine CC comb first. Every time I go to buy it I hesitate and change my mind because it's twice as expensive as the regular CC comb.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> . I haven't been able to decide between a metal pin brush and one of the tiny triangle slickers. I could really use something more dense to get into fine mats. Right now I use cheap tiny face combs that are sort of like flea combs to pull out the fine mats, like those little wrapped hairs. They work well but they aren't stainless so they get gross quickly. I still have to get the extra fine CC comb first. Every time I go to buy it I hesitate and change my mind because it's twice as expensive as the regular CC comb.


I had to go look up that extra fine comb. WOW on that price!!

I use the CC#6 comb, the 5" fine/coarse comb, spaced at 12 per inch apart and is 5/8". Also the 000 which is 1-1/16" length, half of it at 11 per inch and the other half at 8. I love both those combs. At this time, using those 2 combs seem like a good compromise over using the extra fine with its 1-1/16" teeth and 11 per inch spacing. I am hoping that when her second coat comes in I still won't need the longer teeth for the face/paws or that I won't mind just using the 000 for her entire body.


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

I have been thinking about getting the CC combs too. It seems that many members swear by it! Jeannie - have the new combs been a real game-changer with Zumba?

I would love to know from others - If I had to just get two CC combs/brushes, which should I choose?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I only have the 006 and use it for his while body, but he's in a puppy cut. He hair on his legs is longer but the 006 is a shorter comb than done of the others shoo its easier to maneuver on the legs even with the longer hair. I keep wondering if I should get one of the others too


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

HavaCoco said:


> I have been thinking about getting the CC combs too. It seems that many members swear by it! Jeannie - have the new combs been a real game-changer with Zumba?
> 
> I would love to know from others - If I had to just get two CC combs/brushes, which should I choose?


I used the CC combs from day 1, thanks to recommendations from here on the forum. So it really wasnt a "game changer" for me. But, just as others reported, they help in removing mats, glide easily theough the hair, feel good in the hands. I am very glad I have them.

I have eyed the tail comb. I currently use the face/paw comb on it. Not sure what advantage the tail comb may provide. If anyone has thoughts on that, I'd like to hear.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I use the CC feet and face comb daily, the CC pin brush for blow-drying and the CC slicker for mats. I sooo want to get the wooden pin brush, but it will have to wait until after I take out a second mortgage to buy the shears :frown2:


----------



## HavaCoco (Aug 31, 2018)

When would you use the regular pin brush vs the wooden pin brush?


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I have combs from 3 companies... my andis was $12 and it’s my every day every dog comb. I have a small face comb from arronco that cost more. I use it on my smaller dogs and finer coats. And my cc 1/2 moon I use on mats and faces.. the tines are finer so it works really well. It was more than double the price of my arronco and worth every penny. 
I use a regular (but no tips, I hate tips) pin brush (I have cc and Kenchii) in big fluffy hair before I use my cc t-brush which is a bit firmer and will grab at the clumps harder. 
I avoid using a slicker unless my wooden pin brush and comb won’t work out a mat. 
I use my wooden pin brush on mats and tangled hair.. it has more give so is more gentle .. and on dry staticky coats cause they spread the dog’s oils better. It’s my finishing brush too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

what size CC slicker brush do you have/ use - and do you have the curved or the flat?


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I have the small soft one.. it's about an inch by an inch. Sorry I don't have a better idea. I bought it years ago.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

katscleancutdogs said:


> I have combs from 3 companies... my andis was $12 and it's my every day every dog comb. I have a small face comb from arronco that cost more. I use it on my smaller dogs and finer coats. And my cc 1/2 moon I use on mats and faces.. the tines are finer so it works really well. It was more than double the price of my arronco and worth every penny.
> I use a regular (but no tips, I hate tips) pin brush (I have cc and Kenchii) in big fluffy hair before I use my cc t-brush which is a bit firmer and will grab at the clumps harder.
> I avoid using a slicker unless my wooden pin brush and comb won't work out a mat.
> I use my wooden pin brush on mats and tangled hair.. it has more give so is more gentle .. and on dry staticky coats cause they spread the dog's oils better. It's my finishing brush too.


So you are using the pin brush both to start and end your grooming? You use it on both long haired and puppy-cut dogs? I read somewhere that the pin brush can damage the hair. Do you believe that is a fair comment? It seems to me the slicker brush would be more of a concern. Why do you hate tips?

I can see where that 1/2 moon comb would be awesome to use. With the side with its 15 per inch teeth, I would feel very confident I have combed out any tiny bug that may be in her hair. Hmmmm. That comb may have to be added to my wish pile.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaCoco said:


> When would you use the regular pin brush vs the wooden pin brush?


It's really a matter of preference. I HAVE metal pin brushes, but find I never use them anymore. I only use a brush when drying them or for a quick "fluff" at a show... and I find I always reach for the wood pin brushes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> So you are using the pin brush both to start and end your grooming? You use it on both long haired and puppy-cut dogs? I read somewhere that the pin brush can damage the hair. Do you believe that is a fair comment? It seems to me the slicker brush would be more of a concern. Why do you hate tips?
> 
> I can see where that 1/2 moon comb would be awesome to use. With the side with its 15 per inch teeth, I would feel very confident I have combed out any tiny bug that may be in her hair. Hmmmm. That comb may have to be added to my wish pile.


The pin brushes that damage hair are the ones with the little balls on the ends. THAT kind catches and rips out hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

katscleancutdogs said:


> I have the small soft one.. it's about an inch by an inch. Sorry I don't have a better idea. I bought it years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar little one that is meant for long haired cats. (Left over from my long haired cat!) I use that one a lot on Pixel. She's smaller than many cats, and has very, VERY soft hair.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I hate the tips on pin brushes because the hair catches and rips out or breaks from them… And yes I will use a pin brush basically the way I would when brushing my hair or my nieces hair. I mostly use a comb either to pull apart a mat or as a finish check and then I’ll finish with the word pin brush because it spreads the oils.
And any good groomer will tell you that pin brushes do not break here but slicker brushs will. Which is why I don’t use them unless absolutely necessary and usually only on dogs that the parents aren’t brushing at home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

katscleancutdogs said:


> And yes I will use a pin brush basically the way I would when brushing my hair or my nieces hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a really good point because MOST people with longish human hair have only grown it by taking care of it and know how to brush. But, sometimes people with long hair rip through it when they're brushing and if it isn't fine it doesn't break so they don't know any different. DD is 12 and has ultra fine hair and she sometimes loses patience brushing her hair. Especially when she's taking her hair out from dance, she'll aggressively brush from the roots to break up tangles from bobby pins, and it breaks off. So I think some of it has to be how the tools are used. Ripping through a mat is going to break hair regardless of the quality of the brush, even if the dog tolerates it. On the other hand, DD brushes much too gently when she tries to groom our dog and doesn't get all of the way to the skin. I think it takes practice to figure it out, and that must be why nature made Havanese puppy coats less likely to tangle in the first months - it gives us time to figure it out!


----------

